# Sherlock Holmes in the 21st Century



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Sherlock Holmes in the 21st Century (Immortal Holmes)

Did you know that Sherlock Holmes is immortal? Well he is ... he's still among us to this very day, travelling the world and solving all the most confounding crimes. From the arid deserts of the southwestern United States, to the white, glistening beaches of the Caribbean, even to the seething, humid streets of Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia, the Great Detective is still at work and astonishing modern man with his vast powers of deduction. The only problem is, these new mysteries are not simply man-made. Supernatural powers are in play, and Holmes finds himself facing the most baffling cases of his entire extended life ... and the most dangerous.

_"I would read an entire novel of modern-day Holmes from Tony Richards" - Flames Rising.
"Richards is a master" - RT Book Reviews.
"A terrific author. A unique and eloquent voice" - John Pelan.
"One of today's great masters of dark fiction, a hell of a writer" - Horror World.
"Man, can this guy write. He has the power to introduce you all over again to the pleasures of reading good prose" - Ed Gorman.
"For the sheer pleasure of reading a story by a master of the art, he is hard to beat" - Black Static magazine.
"An amazing voice" - James A. Moore.
"Tony Richards always turns in a first-class story" - Ronald Chetwynd-Hayes._

Here's the book's first Amazon review.

Here's the UK link.

And here's the link to the other books in the Immortal Holmes series.

For a list of all of Tony's books on Kindle, self-published and conventionally published, click here.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I think I ought to add a little more, both about myself and this book, since I am fairly new to Kindle. I'm based in London, England, and have been writing imaginative fiction -- supernatural, horror, dark fantasy, sf -- for several decades. Although I'm British, most of my hard-copy books are published in the States these days, either HarperCollins for novels or Dark Regions Press for collections of short stories. And I write what I know -- I didn't learn about the locations mentioned in the above post by reading them up, I've been to all three places.

SHERLOCK HOLMES IN THE 21st CENTURY -- at 24,000 words -- is intended as a foretaste of a much larger work. The first Holmes story I wrote is coming out in September in _Gaslight Arcanum: Uncanny Tales of Sherlock Holmes_ from Edge Publications, and is set in Las Vegas. And I've written other stories setting the Great Detective in San Francisco, New York City, Hong Kong and Paris. Another few more and I'll have the material for a full-sized book. And if things go well on Kindle, then I'll probably publish it here.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey Tony. Glad to meet you. I've had a couple of stories in Edge anthologies myself. Always thought their Sherlock Holmes anthologies looked pretty cool.

If you wrote and released a few more Holmes stories and then re-released them as an e-book collection with a bit of new material you might do all right for yourself...


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That thought did occur to me, Steve. Good to meet a fellow Dark Regions author, by the way.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've a page on _The Indie Book Lounge_ by the way, with a much better outline of all my books on Kindle. Here's the link: http://bit.ly/rsEOwl


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Tony, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . follow the directions there to be listed. 

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This is easily the best-selling of my books on Kindle, so far.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Ten stories are now complete and with my agent. Here's your chance for a preview.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And you can find out more about my fiction at my website: http://richardsreality.com


----------



## joshtremino (Jul 31, 2010)

That idea sounds pretty cool. It also reminds me a lot of Dr. Who. Looks like an interesting read!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I hadn't thought of Doctor Who, but I can see the link. Hope you do enjoy it.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You can get full-sized collections of my work in hard print and on Kindle - and Midnight's Angels, the latest novel in my Raine's Landing supernatural thriller series - from Dark Regions Press:
http://www.darkregions.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Two more of my Dark Regions books will be out on Kindle before too long:
My latest collection of short fiction, Our Lady of the Shadows.
And Midnight’s Angels, the third in my series of supernatural thrillers set in the strange town of Raine’s Landing, Massachusetts, where the real witches of Salem fled.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's an interview with me in which I talk about my work on Kindle here:
http://www.monsterlibrarian.com/TheCirculationDesk/


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's the link to my blog, which has news of all my latest publications both in print and on Kindle:
http://raineslanding.blogspot.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

October is turning out to be the best month yet for my ebooks. Thanks to all who've bought them.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My latest collection -- Our Lady of the Shadows -- is getting rave reviews. You can find out more about it on my blog (above). I'll let you know as soon as it is out on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the same goes for my new Raine's Landing novel.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There'll be more Sherlock Holmes stories coming later in the year, two whole books of them most likely.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I now have 11 ebooks on Kindle. The links to the complete list are further up this page.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The second book in my _Immortal Holmes series_ -- More Sherlock Holmes in the 21st Century -- is now available.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's even an illustrated book on the way.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

David Wingrove -- author of the epic _Chung Kuo _ science fiction saga -- is the guest writer on my blog this week: http://raineslanding.blogspot.com


----------



## toadhall (Nov 25, 2011)

Tony, have you considered publishing Immortal Holmes books on other services such as Smashwords? I ask because being a Malaysian as well as a bit of a Sherlockian myself, I am quite intrigued with the idea that Holmes would come to the very city I live in!

Unfortunately, the kindle store is not available in Malaysia and I have no way of buying your book at the moment so it would be great if you published it with Smashwords or something.

Thanks!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm looking at going onto things like Smashwords and Kobo in the near future, Toadhall. It's largely a case of finding the time to deal with issues like formatting. May I say, by the way, how very much I enjoyed visiting your beautiful country. I was in Kuala Lumpur and then Penang and had an amazing time.


----------



## toadhall (Nov 25, 2011)

Looking forward to buying it on Smashwords, Tony. Hope you get round to formatting the MS soon. I know what a hassle that can be!

Glad you enjoyed Malaysia! I'm in Penang myself right now for a long deserved vacation!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Last week, there was a 24-hour launch event on Bitten by Books for 'Dark Arcanum: Uncanny Tales of Sherlock Holmes.' Many of the authors who had contributed a story took part, including myself. Here's the link: http://www.bittenbybooks.com/49346/49346/


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That terrific writer of suspense, Ed Gorman, has posted glowing reviews of 2 of my short story collections - one of them available on Kindle -- on his blog, as well as publishing an interview with me. Click here:
http://newimprovedgorman.blogspot.com/2011/12/pro-file-tony-richards.html


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I might even ask Ed to be my next guest blogger, if he has the time.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy 2012, everyone!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There are interviews with me and several other Holmes authors in the new _Journey Planet _ efanzine:
http://efanzines.com/JourneyPlanet/JourneyPlanet11.pdf


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm starting work on some new Holmes stories tomorrow, beginning with one set in Tokyo.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've recently been blogging about all 16 of my self-published titles on Kindle:
http://raineslanding.blogspot.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And my 17th title went on just last week.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm just completing a new novel to show to my agent. Should be done by Friday. And, after what is hopefully going to be a restful weekend, and can start preparing new stuff to put on Kindle come Monday morning.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All the covers in the _Holmes_ series are my own work, btw.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The other covers are by Paul Lowe, Paul Mudie, and especially Steve Upham.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Sherlock Holmes has been reformatted for easier reading, but is still at the spiffingly good price of 99c.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've been talking about the process of writing a short story on my blog: http://raineslanding.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There'll be more Holmes on the way fairly soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Meanwhile, there are more collections of mine going onto Kindle all the time.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

But the 3 Sherlock Holmes collections remain my best sellers on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just check out the review for the first book (click on the yellow Holmes cover below).


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Another week, another bump.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Sherlock lives!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Jubilee! (Shame about the weather).


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Viva Sherlock Holmes!!!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Sherlock Holmes is supporting the England soccer team this week. Huzzah!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This series of three books is selling very well this week.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All 3 of my Holmes collections have been reformatted for better, easier, more civilized reading.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Sherlock Holmes is cold and damp. Blast this perfidious British weather!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My self-published ebooks are selling 10 times the number in the US that they sell in the UK, and so thanks to all of my American readers.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My books on Kindle are starting to get reviews. It's been a long wait (18 months or so) but mostly worth it: http://amzn.to/m4ihme


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

"Unlike many low-cost kindle books, the author actually proofread the book and formatted it properly!" -- http://amzn.to/MhGcEW


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Holmes has been watching the Olympics ... and loving them. _Huzzah!_


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A 4th Holmes book is on the way soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And once again, I bring this book to your attention.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here it is again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The 4th Holmes book is due in a few days.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And now it is out.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Buy now, while stocks last!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Perfect reading for Halloween.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All the stories in my four Holmes collections -- with the exception of 'The House of Blood' in _More Sherlock Holmes in the 21st Century_ -- are original to KDP and can only be read on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Perfect reading for these dark and chilly evenings.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Hundreds have bought the 4 books in this series. Why not give them a look?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Don't miss the chance to read these excellent stories.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There'll doubtless be more next year.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You just can't keep a great detective down.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

After Monday's free giveaway of Book #4, these collections are riding high again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

What could be better at Xmas than some quality time spent with Sherlock Holmes?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Holidays to all my readers, and to everyone on Kindleboards!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Have a great 2013, everyone!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There'll be a 5th Holmes collection sometime this year.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Meanwhile, there are 4 for you to enjoy!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Most people start with the first one ... this.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here it is again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Holmes rides again!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You can't keep him down.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Never!!!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

See? He's back again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Can't get rid of him. But then, why would you want to?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

He'll always be around, and solving brand-new cases.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here he is again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Have fun with this book.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I know I did, writing it.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Sherlock Holmes never died ... travel around the world with him, solving baffling and bizarre cases.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's a chance to take a look at all 4 books at once.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just back from vacation ... fit, tanned, and ready for more writing.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm busy writing new fiction to put on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Meanwhile, there's all these, below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take  a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Supernatural mysteries and more. Check out the links, below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My latest novel will be available on Kindle in the next few hours. Meanwhile, there's plenty of fiction to choose from.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And yet another.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just back from a terrific short break by a Mediterranean bay ... I'll be blogging about it very soon (see the link in my signature, below).


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The blogs up, with photos, though there have been more since on other subjects.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I have a brand-new novel coming out in a few weeks. Meanwhile, there's this to keep you busy.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A brand-new book of my short stories is due out very soon from Dark Renaissance Books. Meanwhile, there's this.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here it is again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You can find me on Twitter @ TonyRichardsdfw.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I hope that everyone on Kindleboards had a very Happy Christmas.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Wishing you all a Very Good 2014.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Have a great year, full of good things.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've new fiction due on Kindle soon ... a futuristic mystery this time.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's up, together with The Complete Holmes (see my signature below).


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look at this and all my work, self-pubbed and professionally published.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've a new novel -- a vampire one this time -- due out from Samhain Publishing in September. Meanwhile, there's this.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there's even more book news coming soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Some of it -- not all of it -- is up on my blog now.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

With more to come in a couple of weeks at most. Watch this space.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's a detective novel coming soon too. I'll probably be blogging about it tomorrow.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That's now up.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A number of my e-books are featured on THE INDIE BOOK LOUNGE. Check it out.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there's more of my new fiction and some reprints coming onto Kindle soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Both full-length novels and shorter fiction.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Including my debut novel, The Harvest Bride, originally from Tor Books.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just back from a really good one-week vacation, having had my original one scuppered by the French air-traffic control strike. There's more book news to come, and I'll be featuring it on my blog -- http://raineslanding.blogspot.com -- very soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there's a brand-new novel out on Kindle next week.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All my self-published e-books are on sale for 99c during August.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The sale will most likely continue into September.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the sale _does _continue into September. There won't be another chance for quite a while.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Sale over this weekend, but some of my ebooks are always 99c, including this one.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that's still the case for all of my Holmes books.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

With new fiction due next year.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Everybody have a great 2015!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I hope this year is your best one ever.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And make sure that you read more books.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'll have more new fiction on Kindle very soon. Meanwhile, there's this.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A new collection is now up, with some brand-new fiction to come next week.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's up, together with some superhero fiction. See the last two covers on my signature.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there'll be more new fiction in April. Meanwhile, take a look at this.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've plenty of professionally published and self-published books to choose from, in a variety of genres.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A publisher is now looking at these stories, and so this might be one of your last chances to buy them for this kind of price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's a big selection of my work on Kindle, in a wide variety of genres. And much of it has previously appeared in print, and so has been through the filter of having been checked out and approved by a professional editor. The full list is on my website ... see below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Many of my eBooks on Kindle -- including novellas and story collections -- are available for minimum price. This is one of them, but there are plenty more.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of my self-published eBooks are now on sale at 99c (plus any fees) in all formats. They include 3 full-length Raine's Landing dark fantasy adventures -- the first, Dark Rain, was originally published by Eos/HarperCollins -- a huge collection of my horror stories, my near future African detective thriller The Electric Shaman -- episodes of which were first published in Alfred Hitchcock's Mystery Magazine -- and The Complete Sherlock Holmes in the 21st Century. Take advantage of this offer while it lasts.

Details here.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The sale's now over, but many of my eBooks are permanently available for 99c.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy holidays to all at Kboards!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Reads more books ... including this one.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's been a while since I bumped this.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There are 13 of these tales in total.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Lucky 13, as it were.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You can buy them a few at a time, or all at once.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

See the list of all my eBooks (below) for details.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This collection is available to read for free on Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That's true of all 5 books in this Holmes series.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Yep, you can read all of them for free, with my compliments.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That is true of much of my work on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There are new eBooks of mine appearing all the time, And not just Sherlock either.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Many of my longer books are currently on sale. Including all 13 of these stories in one book.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've decided to keep the special offer going for a while longer. And most of my other eBooks on Amazon Kindle are already at minimum price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Great news. The Special Offer is still on for all my self-published eBooks.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Including all these modern Sherlock Holmes tales in one volume.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A very happy 2018 to everyone at KBoards!


----------

